# How to call a raccoon?



## El Gato Loco

I am curious how you all call up the raccoons. Somehow, I ended up with a Primos raccoon squaller on my lanyard, but i've never tried calling raccoons, and not sure how best to approach it.

This is what I have... what kinda sounds should I be trying to make with it?

https://shop.primos.com/pc-490-24-raccoon-squaller.aspx









Any tips for a new guy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FoxSniper

Seems like alot of the mouth calls are a squall, it's gets their attention

Trapper and Predator Caller - Mouth Calls Will Work for ?raccoons, But Be Wary


----------



## FoxSniper

I found this online might help you out...
http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads/Raccoon Chattering 2.mp3
http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads/Raccoon Squall (Young).mp3


----------



## chuck richards

My MIL has developed a great method of calling raccoons. SHe feeds cat on her back porch and has a healthy raccoon population. Every time she goes out and calls here kitty kitty the raccoons come running.


----------



## IBGunner

I use a Western Rivers Cassette player with several fighting raccoon and raccoon puppies tapes. It is very effective in woods and around farmsteads. I play it loud near where I believe raccoons are denning. They will flush and try to move out when confronted by fighting sounds.


----------



## coyotesniper

What are some good mouth calls for raccoon?


----------



## mjllag

I use a raccoon squaller to get raccoons to look when they are treed by my dogs. I have never tried to call in a raccoon with the squaller. To blow the call just roll your tongue while blowing. This sounds mimics raccoons fighting/breeding i think.


----------



## wilded

A raccoon squaller is not a raccoon call but is mostly to get them to look at you when they are in a tree. The best hand call for raccoons is the Burham Brothers blue raccoon call in my opinion. I have called hundreds though out the years with that call. It makes the sound of a shore bird in distress but you must trill it with your tongue. You can also trill a high pitched closed reed call to make a bird in ditress sound. I have also had success with E callers with the raccoon kittens or baby raccoon in distress sound. JMHO ET


----------



## baddog

You could go to FOXPRO, Inc. - High Performance Game Calls. and listen to there sound preview to get an idea what it sound like.


----------



## herbie57_57

I use my squaller when I'm hunting with hounds to try and help find the raccoon in the tree. The best way I've found to call them without using dogs is to use a raccoon puppies sound. Dennis Kirk has a couple great cassettes and Fox Pro has some digital sounds. Find a den tree set up your caller and start watching holes if their there you'll find out pretty quick. It best to use a .22 mag or .17 mag when calling this way it will put them down if you hit them. A regular .22 doesn't hit hard enough and they can get back to there hole and die inside the tree.


----------

